# usr/src/crypto/openssl/ssl/s3_cbc.c: No such file or directory



## Mayhem30 (Apr 3, 2013)

I just finished running [cmd=]freebsd-update install[/cmd] and received this error:


```
The following files will be added as part of updating to 8.3-RELEASE-p7:
/usr/src/crypto/openssl/ssl/s3_cbc.c
...
...
Installing updates...install: ///usr/src/crypto/openssl/ssl/s3_cbc.c: No such file or directory
done.
```

Is this something for me to worry about?


----------



## ab (Apr 3, 2013)

I encountered the same thing, BUT only with i386 system:


```
9.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE #0 r243826
```

My AMD64 hosts, [now] running the following, were fine:


```
8.3-RELEASE-p7
```
 and 
	
	



```
9.1-RELEASE-p2
```

One bit of trouble is that freebsd-update doesn't register a move from 
	
	



```
9.1-RELEASE-p1
```
 to 
	
	



```
9.1-RELEASE-p2
```
.


----------



## Mayhem30 (Apr 3, 2013)

This error happened on my AMD64 system - and idea where I can get this missing file?


----------



## ab (Apr 3, 2013)

Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> where I can get this missing file?



Alas, I do not know. 

I will add, however, that my i386 install is relatively recent and derived from FreeBSD-9.0-RELEASE-i386-memstick.img, which I used freebsd-update to upgrade to the current: 
	
	



```
9.1-RELEASE-p1
```


----------



## wydrych (Apr 3, 2013)

Probably, you have not installed the source tree. It is not an issue if you do not compile your kernel.



			
				Mayhem30 said:
			
		

> Is this something for me to worry about?



Generally, no. However, if you are using [cmd=]freebsd-update cron[/cmd], it will send you a security update until you resolve the issue.

AFAIK, there are two workarounds:

Disable updating /usr/src: edit /etc/freebsd-update.conf, excluding src from Components line.
Create a missing directory: # mkdir -p /usr/src/crypto/openssl/ssl.

If you are sure that you will not compile the kernel and/or world on this server, you can use workaround 1. The latter workaround is safer.


----------



## ab (Apr 3, 2013)

Option two worked for me.



			
				wydrych said:
			
		

> 2. Create a missing directory: # mkdir -p /usr/src/crypto/openssl/ssl.


----------



## realtime (Apr 24, 2013)

ab said:
			
		

> Option two worked for me.



Ditto.


----------

